

Ask HN: Why is the title bar sometimes much darker/redder? - pspeter3
http://news.ycombinator.com/?title_bar_color=ff6600
#ff6600
======
ratherhost
It's #ff6600 so it's an orange that gets affected quite a bit depending on
your device settings.

On my Mac, it's neon orange. On most PCs, it's not as neon.

If you have an NVIDIA graphics card, it's commonly referred to as "Digital
Vibrance".

~~~
pspeter3
Yeah but the person next to me has #f6f6ef which I get some other times.

